# clean alage off rocks



## marius432 (Aug 13, 2012)

Hello, I have some white/ gold quartz rocks in my tank. I want algae growth but not on these rocks as they are very attractive clean. what is the best way to clean them?
right now im just rubbing my fingers trying to clean them. is there another way that will work better? i feel im in a losing battle with the algae


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

I would remove them during a water change and use a brush to clean them using the water from the tank. The brush needs to be one that is only used for your tank and not one from your kitchen or bathroom...LOL


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Or just clean them in the tank with a brush or sponge. If your filtration is adequate, it'll clear up in no time.


----------



## Woundedyak (Oct 19, 2007)

Power washer! I blast mine 1-2 a month. Makes life really easy and rocks look brand new


----------



## Ivan_S (Aug 14, 2013)

I never do not remove the algae from the rocks. They are a part of the fishes' menu and they sometimes seat them. Scrapping algae is a natural behavior of the fishes.


----------



## Kalost (Feb 27, 2013)

Ivan_S said:


> I never do not remove the algae from the rocks. They are a part of the fishes' menu and they sometimes seat them. Scrapping algae is a natural behavior of the fishes.


Agreed


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

marius432 said:


> Hello, I have some white/ gold quartz rocks in my tank. I want algae growth but not on these rocks as they are very attractive clean. what is the best way to clean them?
> right now im just rubbing my fingers trying to clean them. is there another way that will work better? i feel im in a losing battle with the algae


am i right in assuming that you have other types of rock that you are happy to have algae growing? but just not quartz? if you have other rocks that your ok with algae growth to give them their natural grazing, i'd say as mentioned by woundedyak if you have a power washer take those ones out and presto in no time. our if you don't fresh water and a stiff scrubbing brush.


----------

